# New kid at school



## ShadeZ (Sep 14, 2017)

So I have a character who has been homeschooled his whole life and is prone to looking prideful. How likely is it on his first day at a public high school he would get into a fight? Having never really experienced this I am kinda unhelpful to myself lol.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 14, 2017)

Wouldn't it depend a lot on the school and the societal culture?
In the schools I went to [in "nice" parts of the UK], then chances would be pretty low of getting in to a fight. But if they acted like an ass, then they would probably be laughed at and then isolated. They would NEVER get invited to parties or sleep-overs... A social death worse than any beating!!! [well sort of...]


----------



## pmmg (Sep 14, 2017)

I think, unless it is a rough school, the probability is low. But, if it happened, I would not call in implausible. Maybe the school bully is just having a bad day and the new kid showed up. Still, I think it low, as it takes a while for relationships to form, or not form, so I am thinking it would take a little bit before someone started to dislike him enough to want to cause a fight.


----------



## Russ (Sep 14, 2017)

It really depends on the high school in question.  In the one I went to, quite high.  In others, highly unlikely.

But if it helps your story I would not be incredulous if that happened.


----------



## Heliotrope (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah, in my High School it would have been pretty easy actually. I'm was a super goodie goodie jock type (field hockey, swimming, basketball etc) and I almost got beat up by a girl on my first day of grade 11 biology because I spoke to her in a "rude" tone. 

This was how the scenario went (if it helps): 

First, I went to a small town, "inner city" school. High poverty rate. Lots of kids who had been "fending for themselves" and building up tough exteriors for a long time. 

My buddy and I knew the teacher really well because the teacher was the school swim coach and both my friend and I had been swimming on the swim team since grade 8. 

Mr. M asked my friend and I to grab a binder he had left in his car. When we got back this girl in the class I had never met before asked (in insinuating tones... my friends was male)... "Ohhhhhhhh, what were you two doing?" 

I said, nonchalontly "None of your business." 

Then she lost her freaking mind. 

"Who do you think you are talking to me like that...b*tch" etc, etc, etc. I guess she was pretty used to be the boss of stuff. She lunged at me from her desk to smack me (I know right? Crazy. There was also a lot of crystal meth at my school). But *jock*, so I literally did the thing where I held her forehead at arms length and she couldn't get me. 

Ahhhhhhh. That is one of my favourite High School memories.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Sep 24, 2017)

A few factors to consider- 
How hot tempered is your character? If they have never learned large group social dynamics or to "play nice with other" then he may become physical if angered. Would he commit a surprise attack?
How intimidating is your character? Part of whether a fight happens is if the people involve feel they can beat the other person/people.

As a high school teacher I find students in the youngest grade of high school a little too intimidated to be involved in a fight or make themselves standout in any way on the first day. A scenario I see as plausible is if an older student tried to take advantage of your character or force them to do something or made a public display of insulting his parents for home schooling him and your character defends himself. A fight to protect honor more than out of fear may be the way to go.
Hope this sparks a few ideas.


----------



## evolution_rex (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a friend who was homeschooled until sophomore year, so I think I can describe the experience. But she wasn't a prideful individual. Quite the opposite. Being kept away from other kids for a long time (she wasn't just homeschooled, her mom had essentially cut her from any contact with other people) will make you a loner until someone decides to take you in.

I would think that if you had a sense of pride, your instincts would tell you to try to prove yourself capable of fitting in with the other students? I would imagine there would be some class clowning or snobbery with the teacher before there were fights. But it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## ShadeZ (Sep 28, 2017)

Update:

The character is something of a paladin, he would not surprise his enemies but he isn't afraid of a fight since he hunts monsters for fun. He is of royal birth but no one in the area would know that. He never learned direct social skills (shockingly) and sees nothing wrong with attacking if someone attacks first (this can be verbal or physical). He tends toward level headedness. However being a blonde guy with blue eyes he has the pretty boy look that threatens other guys relations to the girls of the school. Would one of those guys possibly attack him to 'put him in his place'?


----------



## pmmg (Sep 28, 2017)

Sure. Guys love to impress the girls and beating up some twerp also works out insecurities.


----------

